# Popcorn makers in the UK?



## shiftywxm

Hi,

I'm thinking of dipping my toe in the water to see if home roasting is for me. So I'm thinking of buying a cheap popcorn maker for a few attempts before making the decision on whether to continue down the home roasting route.

However, the internet is full of advice on what popcorn maker to get if you are in the US, but no advice on what makes are available with side vents in the UK.

So my question is.... can anyone point me in the right direction of models available in the UK that are side vented?

Thanks,

Colin


----------



## bobbycalf

Just got the rival popcorn maker this week which is side vented. If you google "popcorn rival coffee roasting" there is a great post of someones dyi project with this brand. Only issue is the one i got off ebay was a new model that had an electonic temp cut off so stopped half way through my first roast. Was able to open it up and cut out the temp Sensor and replace with a wire, second roast went fine.


----------



## MikeHag

This is the roaster for me...


----------



## shiftywxm

Thanks Bobbycalf, will take a look.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

MikeHag said:


> This is the roaster for me...


Roast looks a bit light


----------

